# Hello from Massachusetts =]



## Rayzee (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello everyone. =]
My name is Brie, I'm 17 years old, and I've been riding for 5 years. I ride/show Hunter/Jumper, and I'm in 4-H as well. I'm currently horseless, but I'm still taking lessons at the moment. I'm getting my first horse in the spring, as my graduation present.
Here's some pictures of my and some of my past horses.

Justin - 20 something year old Appendix QH. Retired now with Navicular, but I rode/leased him for 3 years.

































Buster - 8/9 year old Appaloosa gelding. I rode him for about 6 months. I did have plans to buy him, but he ended up lame, so it fell through. I actually just had to say goodbye to him this weekend, and he's leaving sometime this week.

































Miley - 5 year old Quarter Horse mare. I rode her for about a year and a half, and I trained her for English from scratch. She was decent, but now another girl leases her and rides her Western, and she's much happier, haha.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You've had the opportunity to ride some nice horses!  You must be excited about getting your own.

Have fun posting


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello from Ohio. I am new here to.


----------



## Rayzee (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks! =]
And yes, I am very grateful to have had the opportunities to ride them all. They all taught me a lot.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome Rayzee, great pictures! BTW I'm from Maine, we're neighbors! We got buried this winter, how about you guys in Mass.?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. Welcome to the horse forum!


----------

